# Best Mobile phone in 7500 Rs.



## sainit (Mar 7, 2007)

Hello Everyone!!

Friends i need ur help. I want to purchase a mobile phone. My budget is approximately 7500 Rs.

The features i want is *" FM, MP3, Coloured, Bluetooth, Infrared, GPRS, EDGE etc. "*

Phone which i select is Nokia 5200. Pls suggest me if there is any phone which gives me all features given above in this budget. and also tell me how is nokia 5200 in quality.

Thanks


----------



## caje143 (Mar 7, 2007)

please search in the forums.. 
these topics have been already discussed before many times...

kindly search for the topics...

thnx...
caje


----------



## Pathik (Mar 7, 2007)

se z550i... nokia 6070 also..


----------



## caje143 (Mar 7, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> se z550i... nokia 6070 also..


6070 does not have bluetooth nor does it have a memory slot... so for mp3's also its a waste...


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 7, 2007)

I recently got the SE Z550i, which has a GR8 Mp3 player with bundled earphones, has got an FM radio, its even got GPRS and the bluetooth moreover it is coloured and even has a 1.3 MP Camera has got expansion slots for memory (inbuilt is only 24 MB though). It however lacks irda and EDGE but u have bluetooth than why would u want irda, moreover it even supports a USB connection. And for EDGE, Do u need it? and for what purpose (I really don't know what it does).


----------



## blueshift (Mar 7, 2007)

Increase ur budget to 8500/- and u will get SE w300i with all the features u need.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 8, 2007)

^^W300i may be a good option, or check Samsung X 700, have everything what you need, 5200 display is not good......
check here for X700
*www.mobile-review.com/review/samsung-x700-en.shtml


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 8, 2007)

z550i is better option than w300... I think so...
But at that price u wont get EDGE...

In this price category i think Moto fones sucks.. All moto fones in these price range have dull displays..


----------



## sainit (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello Friends,

Thanks for ur suggestions. I m planning to buy *Nokia 5200*. This is only phone which can come in my budget and have all features.

Friends can u pls tell me How is this phone in Quality Specially Screen colors and Sound and other useable features.


Thanks


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ 5200 is a decent phone. The screen is average. It has 128x160 resolution and displays 65k. Nothing spectacular. The camera is average in quality too being only VGA. Sound quality is good. Other features are also very good.
If you don't mind sacrificing FM, then i'll suggest you go for Motorola L7i.
Or if you don't mind sacrificing EDGE, then i'll suggest you go for SE Z550i.


----------



## sainit (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello Krazyfrog,

U r saying that *5200* is a decent phone then why u r suggesting me for *Z550i* or motorola.

R these phones r better than *5200*in any way???

Thanks


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ Yes of course they're better. The two disadvantages i mentioned in 5200, low resolution display and camera, are both absent in L7i and Z550i. Both have 1.3 mpix cameras of good quality and 176x220 pixel, 262k displays of stunning quality (especially L7i). They indeed are better than 5200. I just said that 5200 is decent since you insisted on buying 5200.


----------



## sainit (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks Krazyfrog,

My problem is that i m doing job in a remote area. Network signle r weak here so i want Nokia. As u know no one can beat nokia in tha matter of signle.

and another reason is that my brother is having infrared so i want phone with infrared also as well as bluetooth.


Any way thanks for ur response.

thanks
__________
BTW krazyfrog can we put memory card in z550i and how is the sound quality of the phone.

bye


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 9, 2007)

z550i  z550i  z550i  z550i  z550i ! and.........................ya  z550i


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes sainit, you can put memory card in Z550i. Z550i supports a card called Memory Stick Micro (M2). The max capacity of this card available right now is 1gb. As far as the sound quality is concerned, i've spent considerable amount of time listening to music on my friends Z550i with the default headset and i can say that the sound quality is very good. However it gets even better when you use HPM-70 headset.
Btw, all current generation phones have great signal reception regardless of their brand. It's true that Nokia had an edge in the beginning with better reception but now thats a thing of the past as all the phones from any brand have good reception. So you needn't worry about reception in non-Nokia phones.


----------



## assasin (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll suggest u not to buy 5200 cuz i've seen 3 of my friends' 5200 go dead.Also they hav other probs, the slider creates prob after few months,the sound from  the loud speaker crackles.


----------



## sainit (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks krazyfrog, as u tell z550i is a good phone and i m planning to purchase it. 

Can u tell me something about this "Memory stick Micro". Is it available easily and what would be the cost of this.

Thanks
__________
krazyfrog  -  is sound quality of z550i is better than Nokia 5200 ???

pls tell me if u know


thanks


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 9, 2007)

Memory stick micro is the smallest memory card in the memory stick family and also one of the smallest memory card on the planet. But small definitely doesn't come cheap and M2 also happens to be the most expensive card available on the market. I don't have an exact idea about the street prices but you can check out the MRP at www.sonyindia.co.in
As for sound quality, i have no idea whether Z550i sounds better than 5200 or not. But if i had to guess, i'll say they both sound equally good.


----------

